# Animal Communication



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi, I am at the very beginning of my journey into learning Animal Communication & am very excited to say the least 

I have read 3 fantastic book's & lot's of online website's so far & am just fascinated by the idea that "I really could do this myself" I also have an audio CD set to follow to help learn the ability & train my mind, I am attending my first animal communication one day workshop this weekend & am excited & nervous at the same time lol but if nothing else it will be great to meet with like minded animal lover's & if I "get anything" then that will be a bonus 

I also want to learn Reiki in the future to compliment the communication, it will be my dream come true if I can learn to communicate & help to heal the cat's at the Rescue Center where I work, some of those beautiful puss cat's may have had an awful life before they were rescued & if I can offer them some comfort & understanding then I will be over joyed 

I haven't actually started to practice yet as I am still reading & learning the concept behind this skill so that I fully understand what I am doing before I do it, I don't get much time where I can be quiet & relax enough to silence & focus my mind but I intend to dedicate the hour before my partner get's home to meditation & animal communication 

I was wondering if any other member's here either practice or are learning animal communication and/or Reiki?? it would be good to hear your story' & opinion's on this


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

My family have always done it but not in a trained way it is jsut something that happens, and I have to admit I have never picked up some of the "deep" messages that I have read about although it must be an amazing experience to do so. I tend just to get mundane things - how they are feeling (physically and mood-wise), where it hurts, where they want to be scratched, what frightens them - sometimes flashes from a life before they came to us. I know some people can even do it with photos but I don't believe I have that ability.


----------



## Ragdoll_Joy (Jul 13, 2012)

I've been interested in learning myself. It caught my interest after I got a reading done for Joy. I don't think I have a gift or anything but I know sometimes Joy is trying to tell me something I just don't undertand what it is yet.... I do however get the feeling when something isn't right with her and wonder if there could be more too it.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Arianwen said:


> flashes from a life before they came to us.


I'd love to get glimpses of that! Can you give some example?


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Only at the danger of sounding insane!!

I guess if I give two examples it should show what I mean.

I'll start with the one where I ended up knowing it was right.

My oldest cat came from a kind of hoarder. He would have lots of un-neutered cats with whom he did not seem to interact. When they reached puberty, they would be turned out but there were always new ones appearing in his windows. 

When we took her in (she was brought closer and closer by Shadow who we had from the same source) she was afraid of almost everything. I kept getting the idea that there was a man covered in white who was frightening - even I thought it was crazy. Years after she was "ours", and long, long after he had thankfully moved out of the area, his next door neighbour told me that they had often seen him wearing an all white body cover (he said it was like a decorator or a CSI!!!). It bothered them because they felt that dressed like that maybe he was doing some sort of experiments and they were just saying how glad they were he had moved out of the village. 

Lottie is the second oldest. When she was taken to the refuge that I support, she had been living rough on an allotment. Nobody knew any background before she turned up as a mature adult so I have no proof of this one at all. Basically she cose us rather than vice versa but from the time she arrived I kept getting memories of an elderly man who loved her to bits. Having said that, that is where it stops - I don't know if he died or she somehow went missing miles form home. It is still an incoplete picture.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

What do you think gave you the idea of a man dressed in white?

I have always thought that Prince used to belong to an elderly woman who died and her family sent him to the streets. But this is no intuition, just the sum of several traits Prince had when he came to live with me. He'd never ever climb on any furniture, it took him months to get used to the idea that it's allowed, he was very gentle and not used to anything sudden, till today he's afraid of shoes, brooms and paranoid about abandonment, he's used to lying in bed for hours with his owner and that's the one thing that gives him the feeling of bonding.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I wish I could answer this properly but I don't think I can. It's as if you simply pick up images and emotions from the animals's mind - it's really not the sort of profound messages that I've read about or I'd be able to say much more about what happened. I simply had an image of a man in white with something long in his hands and a sense of threat. She didn't like the meomories and I didn't push it - I don't even know if I could have.


----------



## artiesmom (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow! that sounds awesome! Wish I could do that...
I would love to be able to communicate, somehow with Artie!~~~~~~~if not other animals...
How did this happen? 
I would also love to get a reading for ARtie....wow! I am so amazed at all of this stuff...

cynrcat


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Training the mind, using the mind to communicate. The most I can do is to send message to kitty, but not so much the other way round, though sometimes can. I have been doing meditation for many many years, but since having ET, I have kinda slacken. Anyway, I wouldn't use it all the time cos it can be tiring, cos we need full concentration. I have to go now, will elaborate later.


----------



## Straysmommy (Dec 23, 2010)

Arianwen, do you use a specific technique for that? I sooo want to learn!!!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm afraid I don't - it's something I was brought up with as "normal". I can only do it with animals that are present - I've read about people who can do it with photos - and I think that it's a bit like a conversation with a person - you both have to be willing to communicate.


----------



## nicichan (Jul 6, 2012)

Victoriax, would you recommend a book or two on this? That sounds really interesting!


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

nicichan said:


> Victoriax, would you recommend a book or two on this? That sounds really interesting!


I second this. I'd love to be able to communicate with my kitties, but especially with Midnight and Momo. They're both female and were almost in the same situations when we took them in. Midnight was pregnant and abandoned by my former neighbors. Momo was born to a feral mom and when we found Momo, she was pregnant, too. However, Midnight was 9 months old when she had her kittens in 2005, but Momo was only 5 months old in 2011 and she was a tiny little thing. We had her spayed at 7 weeks of pregnancy. The vet told me that she was carrying 6 kittens and if she had tried to give birth, in all likelihood, it would have killed her and her kittens. The vet also said that the kittens were big, too. I want to know if Momo is mad that I had her kittens aborted. And I'd also love to find out just what my girls *REALLY* think of each other. lol


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

I am really pleased to see that other's are interested in learning this too 

I absolutely loved the workshop I attended yesterday & yes I really did communicate with 2 animal's using their photo's, the accuracy of the information I got from a Horse named Guilda was astonishing & actually made me cry I was so overwhelmed with a feeling of love & actually in shock that I had done it lol

what a beautiful experience, every single person on the workshop was able to communicate to some level with the animal's in the photo's they were given, I actually went there quite doubtful & was very nervous thinking I really hope I am not the only one who can't do this hehe but I did & so can any of you - I truelly believe this with all of my heart,

it is so easy once you know how, it really is the most natural thing, we already have the tool's we just forgot how to use them within our busy human lives - IT IS NOT A GIFT IT IS A LEARNED SKILL.

I am sooooo happy to have begun this journey it is one of the best decision's I have ever made & I actually feel better in myself for it .

ok here are a couple of book's that I have read & would recommend:

Straight from the horses mouth by Amelia Kinkade - this is Amelia's first book & is very interesting, this author has a fantastic sence of humour & is very warming

The Language of Miracle by Amelia Kinkade - this is her second book & I am only half way through it but it is fantastic 

Heart to Heart by Pea Horsley - this was the first book I read that got me really excited, it does not teach you technique's like Anmelia's book's but it has some beautiful story's in it from Pea's journey into & through her animal communicaton 

Amelia's book's go into great depth & can become a lil mind boggling when she start's talking about Quantum Mechanic's etc but the basic to animal communication is to simply quiet your mind so that you are aware of your sense - touch, sound, sight & taste, get to know what your own body & senses feel like by being totally still & focusing on anly this, if you get a thought come into your head this is fine, aknowledge what that thought felt like & then let go of it, knowing what your own thought feel's like will enable you to distinguish between those of your own & those of the animal you are communicating with,

once you feel calm & are not 'thinking' you can focus your mind of the animal whether it is a physical being or a photo make's no difference as you are connecting with the animal's essence 

the biggest obstacle is doubt, as soon as doubt comes in you are no longer with the animal & you must calm your mind & connect again 

it is that simple  you may get vision's like as if you are remembering something, word's or feeling's from the animal, just trust these & you are on your way xxx


----------



## Wish_Upon_A_Star (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank you for posting this and especially for the book recommendations. =) I have studied for years about Canine Communication but have not ventured (YET ) into learning about feline communication. It truly does become second nature after a while, as you adapt to picking up and responding to their signals. I am truly fascinated by the whole aspect of connecting to an animal on THEIR level. As I also foster Chihuahuas, learning how to "talk" to an animal is hugely crucial to helping the ones with behavioral problems. Again, thanks for the book recommendations and everything you wrote. =) I would love to hear how your journey goes!


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Personally I'd have to see this sort of thing in action, with my own animals, to reduce my skepticism...however, that being said I do communicate with my animals and pretty much every animal I meet.

For me 'communication' means interaction, understanding, and close attention to body language. As an example, the last time I went to the local humane society there was this cute little dilute orange tabby kitten. I saw four different people try to visit him, but as soon as they opened the door to his kennel he backed right off and looked scared, so they shut the door and went on to the next kitten.
I opened his door, then turned so my shoulder was closest to him, resting my arm just inside his kennel, and waited. It took all of 30 seconds and he came right up and was sniffing my arm. 30 seconds after that he climbed onto my shoulder and was giving me purrs and headbutts. All he needed was for someone to take a second and let him come to them on his own time. To me, that was clear in his body language and his reactions to the way people responded to him.
To me, that is communication. Taking the time to observe, think, and then respond.

I have made friends with a LOT of animals, cats and dogs, who didn't like strangers, people in general, women, people in uniform, ect ect ect. All of that was because I could read their body language and I learned how to respond to make them comfortable with me.

I don't know how I feel about the sort of communication you're talking about, but a lot of that is because I feel like I have a good understanding of how animals think and react in general and the sort of 'readings' I've heard about seem like the communicator got their lines crossed with a disney character.

Anyways, I would be interested to see a communicator in action, an I would love to be proven wrong, TBH, but if they told me that Torri doesn't like Jitzu because three years ago Jitzu insulted her I'd be rolling my eyes something fierce. Just saying.


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

obviously some people will doubt this 'communication' I did too, as it is not something we are familiar with, even after reading book's & following the ACT1 CD set I still doubted because I hadn't actaully 'communicated' in this way with an animal - until yesterday lol the thing's that I picked up from this lady's horse was so accurate that it is impossible for it to be coincidence, even as I was relaying it back to her, I was thinking ' gosh I hope this is correct & I haven't just made up a fantastic story with my own imaginitaion' so when her eye's grew large & she started to gasp & nod at me I was over joyed 

even now I have my doubt's but I will keep practicing & the more I do & the more that come's back correct the better my skill will become

of course we communicate all the time with word's & reading body language but there really is another way too which is on a much deeper level, you can tell a cat is scared by it's body language but by communicating with the cat through mind & heart you can find out why it is scared, how it is really feeling & how you can help the animal

it can then go further into actually 'healing' the animal with Reiki & animal communication combined but that is further down the path 

wish-upon-a-star, communicating on this level with a feline is no different to doing so with a canine or any other animal including human's - we all have a soul that feel's & think's so there for we can all communicate on the exact same level - isn't that exciting


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

Librarychick, you will be amazed by what our mind can do, if you know anything about meditation and qigong, which I have done for nearly 20yrs alr.


----------



## snowy (Aug 23, 2012)

That being said, it isn't as easy as what Victoriax have learnt. You need a clarity of mind to know for sure what you are experiencing is that of your own emotion/imagination or the animal's. By that, you need training, training your mind to be still and that takes time.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

I don’t think it’s much of a stretch to believe this. I use to be a doubter but friends have told me experiences which opened my mind to animal communication. 

I think our lives have evolved so much that we don’t tap into the intuitive sides of our brains that probably were used more when life was simpler and more basic. It’s well established that Aborigines use telepathy to this day.

The Aborigine wishing to communicate with a person some distance away would send up a smoke signal. Upon seeing the signal, the recipient would clear his mind and await the telepathic signal.

Victoriax, this is awesome what you are doing. Don’t doubt yourself. I dabble a bit with animal communications esp with lost or sick or dying cats. I get pictures or feelings to help me understand what is going on with them. 

At a fund raiser this year I bought some time with an animal communicator. She told me about my Mz Tess (which passed) that we had a special relationship. That she hasn’t left me and we had a mission together. The woman didn’t know I call on my companion kitty, Mz Tess, when I’m going to be present to help a very ill cat transition to its next life. I always ask Tess to come help the cat journey to it next life. Call me crazy, but I literally feel Tess strongly during these times


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I think most of what I pick up is much to mundane to be taken up by Disney!!LOL

Actually, Librarychick, I don't doubt that an awareness of body language is part of it - as it is naturally in our human to human communications (which is one of the reason why internet communications like this can so easily become "twisted" because we can't see each others body language nor hear tone) but I think there is a more mental / spiritual element as well.

As I said at the outset, I have done this (albeit at the basic level I described) all my life, so I'm not really sure about the empty mind part - I have never met many toddlers with that still a mind!! On the other hand, I think it is an ability that most if not all people have (if they want to open themselves to it) and maybe that is the ay that works best for most people.


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

it is as easy as i learned yesterday because 'I done it' & so did the other 6 people on the course, some to a greater degree than other's but we all got thing's correct that we could not possibly know & were very unlikely to be coincidence  

for example: a lady that communicated with my cat Elfie, said that "he is very lazy & likes to sprawl out on a brown sofa, he likes to catch a ribbon like toy as I dangle it above him whilst sprawled out on the sofa" this is 100% correct other than the ribbon like toy is actually Da Bird feather teaser.

but yes to be able to do it on a professional level without a shadow of a doubt as to what you are receiving it definitely does require a lot of training & discipline.

you do not need a completely 'still mind' you just need to be 'not thinking' & focused on the animal you wish to communicate with, I believe children have this ability because they are born with intuition & do not have the worry's & thought's about daily life that adult's have 

I am just a beginner but I do know that yesterday I definitely communicated with Guilda the horse


----------



## Marji (Oct 6, 2012)

I love this thread!!! I know that two-way animal communication is indeed doable and achievable. I've been able to do it a little bit with my kitties, but not to the extent I would like. I think this *may* be because of the emotional attachment. And, I have trouble getting out of the way, as it were. 

I would love to be able to learn what's going on for my youngest boy, who has a strong fear reaction (at least that's what it looks like to me) to a human member of our family. I'd love to gain his perspective and then help him understand that he is truly loved and truly safe. I know this can be done, but I'm having difficulty doing it myself.

I have a wonderful third-hand story about an animal communication that I will share another time (I'm ... uh... supposed to be working right now!).


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Curiosity - in the communication you describe Victoriax were the animals actually there or were you working with pictures?

Bet it's more interesting than work, Marji!!


----------



## Amy83 (Sep 19, 2012)

OMG! This threads excited me soooo much! I do reiki, i'm level 2, going for advanced next weekend actually. masters will be after that. I had taken a workshop once on animal reiki and massage, also something to do with angels at some point. I remember during the angel one, I kept seeing this cat that was weaving between everyones legs. there was also a woman that was hanging out with another woman. it was to the point i had to say something. the cat turned out to have been this womans (the cat died 20 years ago) and the woman was an Aunt to the other. Also I've experienced this while doing reiki on people. I've been told I really should try to develop this further. I also volunteer at the animal shelter and sometimes I swear I hear their thoughts. Some I automatically do reiki on, occasionally there will be a cat that just has this crazy magical energy. I could go on and on!!!


----------



## scratchingpost (Oct 7, 2012)

I just cookbook some animal behavior class I took a few years back around animals (including cats). It's just watching your posture and expressions as well as the animal's. Seems to work fine most of the time but they have their own little minds and I'm not controlling that any time soon. Always good to know what mood kitty's in before you get close.


----------



## Victoriax (Feb 25, 2012)

I communicated with the animal's photo's at the workshop, I have yet to try with a physical animal as I do not get much time to practice unfortunately but I will be trying this soon.

it's amazing how thing's naturally fit together such as animal communication & Reiki, they are based on the same principle - to help the animal through understanding & energy, these two techniques work wonderfully together from what I have read & seen.

I also feel really well within myself since starting this journey almost as if I am getting personal healing & understanding from it, as you really need to get in tune & 'know' your own body & mind before entering that of another animal in order to dinstinguish between the frequency's 

& just the practice of being calm & slowing my mind & body right down & getting close to nature is a very powerful self improving experience


----------

